# Mediterranée Paradise-Cote d'azur   (SP?)



## sevenspring (Apr 28, 2009)

Can't find any reviews anywhere of this timeshare located in Saint Raphael, France. RCI Resort ID# 2934.

I used some Manhattan Club points for this in Oct, but don't know what to expect.

Anyone have any ideas how to find something out about this place?



sevenspring


----------



## sandra kraft (May 1, 2009)

*Mediterranee Paradise*

I have reservations there in July; I also have been searching also for a review.  Please review after your stay.  When will you be there?  We also have resevations at Residence Vacances No. 6; RCI No. 6938.  No reviews found for this one either.

It is scary to go blind to the timeshares in Europe; however, I feel fortunate we were able to get them.  

Have a great trip!!!

Sandy


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2009)

I googled it and came up with this .......

http://www.employeevacationplan.com/destinations/europe/france/mediterraneeparadise/

There were other hits, too. Enjoy


----------

